# DIY Spray foam



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm considering spray foaming the underside of the roof of my 24x28 garage/workshop.
It's a trussed roof and the floor is plywooded and used for storage otherwise, I would batt insulate it.
Have any of you spray foamed something like this?
Pros? Cons?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One job I would hire out.
Ever seen it done by a pro before?
There going to have all the proper equipment and get this done in less then a day.
It's one nasty messy job.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Tips: http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-...bid/25546/4-Pitfalls-of-Spray-Foam-Insulation

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey TC, where ya been?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Not sure. Usually when this is done. They install the ventilation shoots in-between the rafters before foaming. You said trusses. So i'm not sure.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't bother to try it on that large a size. 

It will cost you more money and not come out well.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Hey TC, where ya been?


Hey Jim,
I had some health issues and needed to lay low for a bit. 
I've been over in the WWT turning section.
I got a new lathe but the old one's still being used with the banjo you gave me.
Good to see ya !!!!
Tom


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hey Jim,
> I had some health issues and needed to lay low for a bit.
> I've been over in the WWT turning section.
> I got a new lathe but the old one's still being used with the banjo you gave me.
> ...


I see you on WWT all the time, I hope you are doing better now days buddy.


----------

